# Futuroscope - For anyone who has been there



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Might seem like an odd question, and I realise that it's mainly a visual experience, but are the shows in French?

Or do they do an English version?


Andrew


:?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

for some of the attractions they offer English translation via headsets.

For details see their web page.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Futuroscope is an experience not to be missed, especially the racing car film!!

If you're going there try staying at the Parc de Loisir at St Cyr, nice sites on lake edge with nice beach and marvellous views. Lots of locals use the beach on warm weekends, never crowded as very long stretch.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrew,

seeing as you have your answer I'll just confirm it is a great experience and well worth the visit.

The laser show in the evening is not to be missed.

MHS...Rob


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info chaps.

My wife seems to think it might be too far to take our grandson this year, but I'm determined to get there next year.


Andrew


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Good site at La Futuriste some 2.0 Kms from the theme park. 
See MHF site database

Ron


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sheringham said:


> Good site at La Futuriste some 2.0 Kms from the theme park.
> See MHF site database
> 
> Ron


Agreed - we stayed there when we visited. It's very well worth a visit.

Dougie.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

How did you get from the site to Futuroscope. Was there any public transport?


Andrew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

androidGB said:


> How did you get from the site to Futuroscope. Was there any public transport?
> Andrew


On that trip, we didn't tow the car, so we called a taxi - cost very little, and they ran us back. There's a rank at the Futureoscope gate.

Dougie.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We visited Futuroscope in 2005, but the rain and a number of attractions out of commission dampened the day. It should be good on a warm dry day.
English speaking commentaries on head phones, and most staff speak good English.
We had first class attention from the manager who happened to be walking round the site.
He spent a good 1/2 hour with us and we felt that they really cared for our custom. We drove from St. Cyr in 20 minutes, clear signs.
Camping St. Cyr is a municipal site. It was our first time in France with a motorhome, and we were a little apprehensive.
Needn't have been - they were so helpful and friendly. Good sized pitches.
Nice lake and walks. At weekends the locals visit, but they will also chat (sometimes in English sometimes in French - usually a bit of both).
The shop and restaurant are friendly, but they didn't speak English,which made it so much more enjoyable. Reception was helpful, friendly and English speaking.
Just a nice comfortable site.

If you like animals the Monkey Park - Valle de Singes is worth the trip.
You basically walk around and get mugged by monkeys.
Again - friendly staff and warm welcome.

If we get down there again we'll take time to visit Chatellerault which looked quite nice as we drove through.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Otto. 2 sites have been mentioned, _Parc de Loisir at St Cyr_ and _Camping St. Cyr_ are they one and the same or two different campsites?
Cheers Sid


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

If you do not need any facilities, tthey have their own motorhome park right at the entrance. I think we paid 5 euros for 24 hours, they even have their own dog pound where you can leave your dog while in the park. You can use Tesco tokens to pay for the Entry from this season too.
Colin


----------

